# Hartville Hardware Tool Sale



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Today was one of Hartville Hardware in Ohio's bi-annual tool sales. I went down with three friends of mine. They have all the tool reps come in and demo the tools. Sale pricing is about as good as you're gonna get. I bought some of the lathe turning tools from the Easy Wood Company. They are the tools with the replaceable carbide cutters. I'll be anxious to try them. Also bought a Sorby texturing tool set. Most hand tools were 20% off. Special pricing on all the power tools plus a lot of the reps were throwing extra accessories in with the tools. Also got a Fein tool and a dewalt tile saw. 25 cent hot dogs, free popcorn and peanuts, punch, and coffee. It was a fun day to say the least. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Didn't happen without pics. :no:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim,
I never even thought to take any pics. I will next show in February. One of the other local turning clubs has some turning going on most of the two days with different members turning different items from large bowls to peppermills, to goblets, and mini birdhouses. It's like a circus atmosphere. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> 25 cent hot dogs, free popcorn and peanuts, punch, and coffee. It was a fun day to say the least.
> Mike Hawkins



That right there is enough of an incentive in my book. You're lucky to have one close by to be able to attend. I've always wanted to attend the Victoria's Secret bi-annual sales event. No "hands-on" demo's though.:smile:












 









.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Cabbie,
Hartville Hardware is about 45-50 minutes from my house. It's just the right distance to keep me from going there all the time, or else I'd be broke. They have everything there and cater to the tradesman, which make up a good portion of that town. The help there is not only very friendly, but knowledgable about everything they sell. They have a parts dep't for all the power tools. If they don't have the part in stock, they order if for you. They also repair tools. Great place to visit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## oberkc (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally, a post to which I must respond. No choice.

For those of you close enough to visit Hartville Hardware, make also the trip to Keim Lumber in the fine town of Charm OH (north and east of Columbus). It is worth the trip. I finer shop for woodworkers I have not seen (with all due respect to Hartville Hardware, which I thoroughly enjoyed). Bring your money. You will not be able to leave there without buying something.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Hey Cabbie,
> Hartville Hardware is about 45-50 minutes from my house. It's just the right distance to keep me from going there all the time, or else I'd be broke. They have everything there and cater to the tradesman, which make up a good portion of that town. The help there is not only very friendly, but knowledgable about everything they sell. They have a parts dep't for all the power tools. If they don't have the part in stock, they order if for you. They also repair tools. Great place to visit.
> Mike Hawkins


 Is it worth an 8 hour drive? I drive by Cleveland on my way to the east coast once a year...Maybe a detour is in order.


----------



## oberkc (Nov 25, 2010)

> Is it worth an 8 hour drive?


Maybe, but I am not sure that I am willing to say for sure. But then, there are few single-day activities for which I am willing to drive eight hours. 

This part of Ohio is a very nice...smack in the middle of the country's largest amish community... and worth spendinga day or so if you have it to relax. If you are in the market for a quiet weekend retreat including several hours at a great tool store, then definitely it is worth it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hartville hardware is a nice place to go to, but the time to hit it from afar is when they have the tool sale going. It is quite fun. Right down the street it the huge Hartville Kitchen, owned by the same people. Amish style cooking with a full pie kitchen separate, and shops with different collectables, grandfather clocks, etc. There are a number of antique shops and the like in the area. Nice friendly people. If you were in town for a day or too, it would be nice to visit, and also Kiem Lumber, like Oberk said. Not too far from there is Lehman's Hardware, in the town of Kidron. Amish community, the store carries all the old fashioned stuff, plus modern stuff. Nice store to visit. So there are a number of small destination points that would make it worthwhile, but you would probably want a couple of days to do it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We were killing some time in Delaware Ohio awhile back.Extremely impressed with that community's historic efforts.Thought about posting a "where to go what to do" question here.........ooops,should have.The hdwre stores ya'll mention sound great!BW


----------

